# Roamio Basic to Mini Setup



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi I have a Roamio basic with a tuning adaptor connected via wifi downstairs. The cable modem and router are upstairs in the loft and I'd like to get a Mini to put in the bedroom. The bedroom is upstairs about 20-25 ft away from the modem/router. Can someone help me figure out the easiest way to set up a Mini?

Thanks,
Maria 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Is there a coax wall outlet in the bedroom to which the Mini could be connected? (I'm assuming you have zero Ethernet wiring in the home.)

TiVo officially supports Mini streaming via wired networking, either Ethernet or MoCA (coax). If there's a coax outlet in the bedroom, you could use MoCA to network both your Mini and Roamio over your coax lines.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The basic Roamio would require a Moca adapter I believe. There are a few members posting here claiming they successfully use WiFi for mini connection -- I am skeptical of that in general and TiVo simply states the mini does not use WiFi.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mariap said:


> Hi I have a Roamio basic with a tuning adaptor connected via wifi downstairs. The cable modem and router are upstairs in the loft and I'd like to get a Mini to put in the bedroom. The bedroom is upstairs about 20-25 ft away from the modem/router. Can someone help me figure out the easiest way to set up a Mini?
> 
> Thanks,
> Maria


Since your Roamio is using wireless, using wireless on the Mini is a no go. You need to go Ethernet on the Roamio, the decide how to handle the Mini. My basic Roamio uses Ethernet to wireless, as does my Mini. It's not cheap. Finding a used Roamio may be the easiest route.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

What do you mean by Ethernet to wireless?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mariap said:


> What do you mean by Ethernet to wireless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The TiVo wireless N adapter is one example. You use your PC to configure SSID & security, then plug the CAT 5 cable into the TiVo (or Mini). The box thinks it is wired, but that gets converted to wireless. I have an ASUS EA-N66R on my Roamio and a Linksys WUMC710 on my Mini. I have a Premiere that shares a port on a Netgear EX7000. My modem and router are in a room with one wired computer and Premiere. This computer also shares a port on the EX7000 along with two Blu-rays and an AVR. I have a Roku 3 and Sony TV on their own internal wireless, but they work ok.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not sure I completely follow but I think I have a TiVo wireless adaptor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

This earlier question remains unanswered...

Is there a coax wall outlet in the bedroom to which the Mini could be connected?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> Hi I have a Roamio basic with a tuning adaptor connected via wifi downstairs. The cable modem and router are upstairs in the loft and I'd like to get a Mini to put in the bedroom. The bedroom is upstairs about 20-25 ft away from the modem/router. Can someone help me figure out the easiest way to set up a Mini?


Here's one way to make it happen, with an alternative connectivity option for the bedroom (Powerline), owing to not knowing whether a coax connection is available in that room.

*Cable Box*

*+ MoCA filter* :: installed on cable point-of-entry (PoE), to keep MoCA signals inside the house

*Upstairs Loft* (coax ✔)

*+ MoCA adapter* :: needed to create MoCA network on coax lines
(*+ Powerline adapter* :: needed if there's no coax in the bedroom, in order to link Powerline segment to home network via the router)
*NOTE:* You *may* need a *2-way coax splitter* to provide direct coax connections to the MoCA adapter and cable modem, rather than feeding the cable modem from the MoCA adapter's output, as is often recommended. You may also need a *MoCA filter* on the input to the cable modem, should you notice performance issues after activating the MoCA network.​
*Main TV* (coax ✔)

TiVo Roamio basic
Tuning Adapter
*+ MoCA adapter* :: needed to provide wired network connectivity for Roamio "basic"
*+ MoCA filter* :: to be installed on Tuning Adapter coax input, to block MoCA frequencies from TA input
*+ 3-way coax splitter* :: needed to provide direct coax connections to each device: Roamio, Tuning Adapter, and MoCA adapter 

*Bedroom* (coax *??*)

*+ TiVo Mini* :: will network via MoCA on coax lines, if coax connection is available; otherwise...
(*+ Powerline adapter* :: needed to network the Mini, if a coax connection is not available)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Note that you'll want to establish the wired MoCA network and wired MoCA network connection to the Roamio, per the above post, regardless of how you're finally able to network your Mini.

If you don't have coax available in the bedroom (and won't be able to run a new coax or Ethernet line into there), Powerline networking is one option, as mentioned above; another alternative is using a wireless bridge in the bedroom.

People have had success with both options, as linked in a recent post...


krkaufman said:


> Yep, ideally you have coax connections in those 2 other rooms, making Mini installation super simple; however, many people have found a way to use wireless bridges (examples *here*, *here*, *here*) or Powerline Ethernet devices (example *here*), though unsupported by TiVo, when a wired Ethernet or MoCA connection just wasn't possible, to allow their Minis to connect to their TiVo DVR.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Here's one way to make it happen, with an alternative connectivity option for the bedroom (Powerline), owing to not knowing whether a coax connection is available in that room.
> 
> *Cable Box*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the in depth response. Yes there is coax in the bedroom for the mini. With the above setup, does the Roamio need to be connected via Ethernet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

mariap said:


> Thank you for the in depth response. Yes there is coax in the bedroom for the mini. With the above setup, does the Roamio need to be connected via Ethernet?


Since you have coax in all three rooms, you can scrap the powerline adapters and use MoCA for everything.

The MoCA adapter in the loft bridges the ethernet signals onto the coax. Connect main coax to the COAX-IN port of the MoCA adapter, and run a short coax cable from the TV/STB port of the MoCA adapter to the cable modem. Connect an ethernet cable from the cable modem to the MoCA adapter. You now have a MoCA network running through the same coax that carries TV signals to the Roamio. I don't think you'll need a splitter in the loft.

You won't need a separate ethernet run for the Roamio, just connect an ethernet cable from the MoCA adapter to the Roamio. I'm pretty sure krkaufman has a drawing that shows how to connect Roamio, MoCA adapter, and tuning adapter together. He may have already posted it here before I finish typing this 

Coax for the Mini connects from the wall port directly to the Mini. You'll select "MoCA network" when the Mini goes through guided setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> Yes there is coax in the bedroom for the mini.


Ok, good; scratch the 2 Powerline adapters listed in the above setup.



mariap said:


> With the above setup, does the Roamio need to be connected via Ethernet?


The Roamio will be connected to the Ethernet port of its MoCA adapter.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

Then it connects to the network via wifi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

snerd said:


> You won't need a separate ethernet run for the Roamio, just connect an ethernet cable from the MoCA adapter to the Roamio. I'm pretty sure krkaufman has a drawing that shows how to connect Roamio, MoCA adapter, and tuning adapter together. He may have already posted it here before I finish typing this


I got nothin'. (such a failure )

I'd just posted in another thread that I did some searching and couldn't find a diagram detailing a basic/MoCA/TA setup. May just have to throw one together.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> Then it connects to the network via wifi?


No, no... it'll have a WIRED network connection, but via your coaxial lines, rather than a straight Ethernet run, using a technology called "MoCA." (MoCA's just another networking alternative to Ethernet, but using coaxial lines; like Wi-Fi uses wireless, and Powerline uses... your power lines.)

Think of that MoCA adapter up in the loft as an "access point," of sorts, attached to your router for networking over your coax lines. Once that coax access point is working, you can add other MoCA devices to your coax lines to gain access to your home network and the Internet, via your router.

For background and detailed MoCA setup notes, you can review...

BigJimOutlaw's *"Setting up a MoCA network for TiVo"* post, here on TCF, or

TiVo's *"How to connect your TiVo® box to your network and the Internet"* how-to document;

edit: ... or even this older, pre-Roamio very straightforward *MoCA primer* from TiVo.
... but don't hesitate to keep asking questions.


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> No, no... it'll have a WIRED network connection, but via your coaxial lines, rather than a straight Ethernet run, using a technology called "MoCA." (MoCA's just another networking alternative to Ethernet, but using coaxial lines; like Wi-Fi uses wireless, and Powerline uses... your power lines.)
> 
> Think of that MoCA adapter up in the loft as an "access point," of sorts, attached to your router for networking over your coax lines. Once that coax access point is working, you can add other MoCA devices to your coax lines to gain access to your home network and the Internet, via your router.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That makes sense now. I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions with such detail.

I have an Amazon Fire and saw this in the news:

TiVo for Amazon Fire TV (Beta)

TiVo customers with a TiVo BOLT, TiVo Roamio Plus/Pro, or TiVo Stream can watch recorded shows through the new TiVo App for Amazon Fire TV and Fire TV Stick. The app, when downloaded to Fire TV, can replace traditional set-top boxes and can be used while away from home. Unfortunately, live TV is not supported, and, streaming out-of-home is not supported for TiVo BOLT.

I'm wondering if it makes more sense now to get a Stream instead of a Mini though my understanding is it still needs the MoCa network to work so either way I need two MoCa adapters plus the two MoCa filters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> Thank you. That makes sense now. I really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions with such detail.


Happy to help out; thanks for the feedback.



mariap said:


> I have an Amazon Fire and saw this in the news:
> 
> ... I'm wondering if it makes more sense now to get a Stream instead of a Mini though my understanding is it still needs the MoCa network to work so either way I need two MoCa adapters plus the two MoCa filters.


My opinion, stick w/ the Mini. The Stream will cost more than a Mini and, at least presently, the FireTV app is in Beta and isn't really a substitute for a Mini.* (YMMV, etc; also, acceptance may vary based on the size of the TV display)

That said... a case *could* be made for getting a Stream, in addition to a Mini. If you have iPads or Android tablets in the house, a Stream can be handy for making your TiVo content available wherever you might be, untethered from your DVR or Minis.

----
* some threads discussing the FireTV app...
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533340
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532549
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532692


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> ... though my understanding is it still needs the MoCa network to work so *either way I need two MoCa adapters plus the two MoCa filters*.


Oh, also... yes, the above is correct. Your Roamio would still need a wired network connection, as it'll either be streaming to a TiVo Mini or streaming to a TiVo Stream.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> I got nothin'. (such a failure )
> 
> I'd just posted in another thread that I did some searching and couldn't find a diagram detailing a basic/MoCA/TA setup. May just have to throw one together.


Sorry, I remembered seeing a diagram and thought you have posted it. My mistake.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

snerd said:


> Sorry, I remembered seeing a diagram and thought you have posted it. My mistake.


Found one!! Buried deep within an old pre-Roamio MoCA primer from TiVo, *here*, you'll find a tuning adapter question listed in a small "Common Questions" sidebar down in the lower right of the page, which links to the following information:

*I have a tuning adapter connected to one of my DVRs. Can I still use MoCA?*

Definitely. Youll just need to split the cable signal coming from the wall outlet before it reaches the tuning adapter. Youll then connect one coax cable from the splitter to the tuning adapter, and one coax cable to either the Premiere 4/XL4/Elite DVR or to the MoCA network adapter. Everything else in your setup can remain the same (including the USB connection between the tuning adapter and the DVR).

*See diagrams:*


> *Using a tuning adapter with a Premiere or Premiere XL DVR*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just adjust for the TiVo models (Premiere or XL => base or OTA Roamio; Premiere 4 or XL4/Elite => Roamio Plus/Pro & BOLT) and the above drawings should get you there.

*NOTE:* Hmmm... on the other hand, these diagrams could use some work, as they don't include the Ethernet connection for the non-MoCA DVRs, nor do they include the recommended MoCA filters on the tuning adapters inputs.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's what I'd suggest for connecting the Roamio, MoCA adapter and tuning adapter.

Connect coax from the wall outlet to a 2-way splitter. Connect one leg of the splitter to the Roamio. Connect the other leg of the splitter to the COAX-IN port on the MoCA adapter. Connect the TV/STB port of the MoCA adapter to the coax port of the tuning adapter. The MoCA adapter filters out the MoCA signals and passes only the lower frequencies to the TV/STB port, so that they won't interfere with the tuning adapter, so you won't need a PoE filter on the tuning adapter. Connect a USB cable from the tuning adapter to the Roamio. Finally, connect an ethernet cable from the MoCA adapter to the Roamio.

Heh, he did it again -- posted before I finished typing...

One more picky detail -- if your tuning adapter has both "coax in" and "coax out" ports (perhaps with different labels) then you may need to add a 75-ohm termination to the unused "coax out" port.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

The recommended setup, from what I understand...


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> The recommended setup, from what I understand...


Does the MoCa network adaptor connects to my router?

Apologizes if my question is redundant. Revisiting the thread but didn't read through everything again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> Does the MoCa network adaptor connects to my router?


Only one of your MoCA adapters will, the one that is co-located with the router. You'll connect that MoCA adapter to both your coax lines *and*, via a wired Ethernet connection, to a LAN port on your router.



> Apologizes if my question is redundant. Revisiting the thread but didn't read through everything again.


It would probably be worthwhile, though it looks like some additional detail could be added to the above "BoM" post to make things a bit clearer.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's my current understanding of your targeted setup...

*Cable Box*

*+ MoCA filter* :: installed on cable point-of-entry (PoE), to keep MoCA signals inside the house

*Upstairs Loft* (coax ✔)

*Cable Modem*
*Router*
*+ MoCA adapter* :: needed to create MoCA network on coax lines; must be connected to coax lines and to LAN port on router;
Click the 'Show' button, just below, to display a diagram detailing the recommended connections for this combination of devices...


Spoiler














*NOTE:* You can either connect your cable modem and MoCA adapter separately using a *(+)2-way coax splitter* to provide direct coax connections to each device; or... you can try connecting the cable modem via the "RF/TV Out" coax port of the MoCA adapter. You'll want to convert to the splitter approach if you're having Internet connectivity issues (possibly owing to the modem feeding through the MoCA adapter).

*IF* you use a splitter to connect the modem and MoCA adapter directly, you may also need to place a *(+)MoCA filter* on the input to the cable modem. This MoCA filter is not a prerequisite to enabling MoCA, but it may be required should you notice performance or Internet connectivity issues after activating the MoCA network.​
*Main TV* (coax ✔)

*TiVo Roamio basic*
*+ MoCA adapter* :: needed to provide wired network connectivity for Roamio "basic"; must be connected to the Ethernet port of Roamio basic and to coax lines using a splitter, to feed MoCA and tuning adapters separately;
*+ MoCA filter* :: to be installed on Tuning Adapter's coax input, to block MoCA frequencies to/from the tuning adapter;
*Tuning Adapter*: must be connected to coax lines, with MoCA filter in place, and connected via USB to Roamio basic;
Click the 'Show' button, just below, to display a diagram detailing the recommended connections for this combination of devices...


Spoiler














*NOTE:* You can either connect the above devices as shown in the diagram, using a *(+)2-way splitter*, connecting the Roamio coax input to the "RF/TV Out" of the MoCA adapter; or... you could connect each device separately using a *(+)3-way coax splitter* to provide direct coax connections to each device.​
*Bedroom* (coax ✔)

*+ TiVo Mini* :: will network via MoCA on coax lines, if coax connection is available;


----------



## mariap (Mar 23, 2010)

krkaufman said:


> Here's my current understanding of your targeted setup...
> 
> *Cable Box*
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mariap said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome; let us know how it works out for you...


----------

